# Kansas City CL - Pee Wee Herman clone



## Rivnut (Oct 21, 2014)

*Kansas City CL - Pee Wee Herman replica*

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/4723676430.html


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2014)

*Wow!*

Not my cup of tea but it looks damn close to the real one.


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 22, 2014)

Thing is cool!


----------



## GroodyBros (Feb 6, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153051634469919.1073741989.185783299918&type=1


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2015)

GroodyBros said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153051634469919.1073741989.185783299918&type=1




Seen this bike at the St. Louis/collinsville show. Rob.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 6, 2015)

Id be interested but I think the bike sold .
I can't find the ad ?


----------

